# Camm-1:s shop



## camm-1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!
Here you can see my lille garage.
I really hate to have so small garage its only a aparment garage, in early days
I was a farmer and have plenty of space but now it like this but it works for
hobby.
I dont have place fore my bigger welding machines and a lot more so they is att my work
and some other places.
And as you can see I just has begin building a Hoglet today ;D
Take a look 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY9GZ8q1JRM&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## crab (Mar 18, 2012)

Great shop! Thm:
Bill L.


----------



## John Rudd (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice shop and equipment

I like the fridge...........Novel use of storage space...

unlike you, I keep beer in mine...(grin)


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice camm....well organized too from the looks of things, and yeah...couldn't help but notice the alternate use of the frige too ;D

Bill


----------



## camm-1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Dont worry boys! I got all the beer in that brown desk


----------



## AussieJimG (Mar 19, 2012)

That looks like a comfortable place to spend some time Camm, thanks for sharing.

But such organisation and tidyness can't be healthy 

Jim


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 20, 2012)

Camm-1,

You have a very nice shop. You have used the space you have very well.

--ShopShoe


----------

